# peut on telecharger une video de dailymotion?



## joeldu18cher (30 Janvier 2008)

il ya une video de dailymotion que j'aime beaucoup ...et je me demandais s'il yavait une façon de la télécharger pour la voir hors connection .. et éviter qu'un jour peut-être le site ne la perde ... voilà merci


----------



## g.robinson (30 Janvier 2008)

Actu du jour


----------



## Alycastre (30 Janvier 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> il ya une video de dailymotion que j'aime beaucoup ...et je me demandais s'il yavait une façon de la télécharger pour la voir hors connection .. et éviter qu'un jour peut-être le site ne la perde ... voilà merci



>Fenêtre>Activité, là, le fichier souvent le plus gros( qq Mo ) tu le doubles cliques et le renomme après en .flv


----------



## hotblood (30 Janvier 2008)

Une solution simple consiste (si tu utilises firefox par exemple) à télécharger un petit plugin mozilla comme "unplug". Tu lances ensuite ta video dailymotion ou youtube, tu l'"unplug" et tu es automatiquement redirigé vers un un lien. Tu clic dessus et il te propose d'enregistrer un fichier .flv. Une fois ce fichier téléchargé, tu le renommes en .avi et c'est fait. Cependant, saches que tu peux garder le .flv :il est visionnable avec VLC.
Voilà! En espérant avoir été clair


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

Aaaah  un sujet jamais abordé sur macg , non jamais , jamais....

(enfin à peine    )

joelde18cher
tu as des dizaines de sujets là dessus 
avec divers techniques , des plus embetantes aux plus simples


----------



## moonwalk9r (30 Janvier 2008)

Pour quelqu'un qui a  4346 message, ne pas connaître la fonction recherche


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Février 2008)

je n'ai jamais dit que je ne connaissais pas la fonction ... à quoi bon vouloir railler ainsi ? 
merci à hotblood pour son explication de très grande qualité


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je n'ai jamais dit que je ne connaissais pas la fonction ... à quoi bon vouloir railler ainsi ?


A quoi bon?
Tout simplement parce que tu attends que quelqu'un répète  une n' ieme fois une info que tu es sensé avoir cherchée de ton coté
Pas la peine de faire le plan " si vous voulez pas répondre répondez pas", la question n'est pas du tout  là , il est d'usage de jouer le jeu communautaire, trouver la réponse existante en fait partie


----------



## hotblood (2 Février 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je n'ai jamais dit que je ne connaissais pas la fonction ... à quoi bon vouloir railler ainsi ?
> merci à hotblood pour son explication de très grande qualité




Je t'en prie :rose:    As-tu réussi faire ce que tu voulais?


----------



## Stefosx (2 Février 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> il ya une video de dailymotion que j'aime beaucoup ...et je me demandais s'il yavait une façon de la télécharger pour la voir hors connection .. et éviter qu'un jour peut-être le site ne la perde ... voilà merci



J'ai un programme super que tu peux télécharger. Ca s'appelle TubeTv. En fait c'est un navigateur internet sauf que chaque fois qu'il y a une video sur la page, tu peux cliquer sur "save" et là il enregistre puis convertir la video, tu la recherche dans Finder et tu la met dans iTunes. That Simple. Le plus simple étant de faire un copier-coller du lien d'une page de Safari ; la recherche n'est pas très pratique dessus. Mais sinon super programme qui marche donc pour Dalymotion, Youtube, ou tous les autres sites avec une video sur la page.
Tchaoo.


----------



## Alycastre (2 Février 2008)

Vous vous prenez vraiment la tête ....!!!!!!! 
C'est windaubien de chercher à faire compliqué ??? :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Vous vous prenez vraiment la tête ....!!!!!!!
> C'est windaubien de chercher à faire compliqué ??? :rose:


+1
 la facon simple c'est  d'appliquer les manips  déjà expliquées en long et en large en archives

il y a aussi une autre méthode
basculer sur windows 
télecharger le fichier 
convertir le fichier
le basculer sur partie mac 
et s'apercevoir que ca marche pas  une fois sur 2  

et se dire _, quand je pense que la réponse est déjà sur macg , suffit de simplement faire une recherche_


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Février 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> Je t'en prie :rose:    As-tu réussi faire ce que tu voulais?



tout à fait! et la video est meme plus belle ainsi que directement lue sur le site de dailymotion


----------



## ceremolia (8 Février 2008)

justement avec unplug je n'arrive plus a prendre des flv sur dailymotion. les url sont cachés. depuis qu'ils ont mis le nouveau playeur...ils ont du faire quelqueschose pour bloquer les telechargements. Personne n'a remarqué?une solution?:mouais:
thanks


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

ceremolia a dit:


> justement avec unplug je n'arrive plus a prendre des flv sur dailymotion. les url sont cachés. depuis qu'ils ont mis le nouveau playeur...ils ont du faire quelqueschose pour bloquer les telechargements. Personne n'a remarqué?une solution?:mouais:
> thanks



Euh... Non, ça fonctionne toujours. :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (8 Février 2008)

ceremolia a dit:


> justement avec unplug je n'arrive plus a prendre des flv sur dailymotion. les url sont cachés. depuis qu'ils ont mis le nouveau playeur...ils ont du faire quelqueschose pour bloquer les telechargements. Personne n'a remarqué?une solution?:mouais:
> thanks


Utiliser Safari .... C'est tellement plus simple que tous les softs de capture ....:mouais: 
alt-Pomme-a , c'est quand même pas la mer à boire ? Si ? Bon ben tant pis .


----------



## nariel (12 Février 2008)

Il faut installer l'add-on "downloadhelper" de Firefox, matérialisé par un trois petits ronds gris, puis jaune rouge et bleu qui tourneront sur eux-mêmes au moment du  démarrage de la vidéo, puis cliquer sur "outils" ou la petite flèche située à la base des trois ronds et indiquer "télécharger". Ensuite, aller sur le site media-convert pour transformer dans le format désiré.


----------

